# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > الفضائيات >  >  لعبة Subway Surfers PC المثيرة والممتعة وبحجم 20 ميجا فقط

## elbramg

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
 
 لعبة Subway Surfers PC المثيرة والممتعة وبحجم 20 ميجا فقط
 
 
InFo
 
 لعبة Subway Surfers PC الممتعة والشيقة جدا لن تملوا ابدا من لعبها فهى لعبة مثيره جدا وهى فى الاساس كانت للاى فون والاى باد والجالاكسى اس 2 والجالاكسى اس 3 ونظرا لنجاح اللعبة تم تحويل نظامها لكى تناسب الكمبيوتر حمل هذه اللعبة ولن تمل ابدا ويجب انت تكون امكانيات حاسبك كالآتى .

رامات : 512
كارت شاشة : 128

Screen
 

 
 
DownLoad
 
     لتحميل برنامج IDM لتحميل الملفات بأقصى سرعه
 JumboFile - سريع ويدعم الاستكمال
 
   http://jumbofile.net/pdu5s6bnvdw6

 -- -- -- --

   لتحميل برنامج Windows loader لتفعيل اى ويندوز مدى الحياه
 JumboFile - سريع ويدعم الاستكمال
 
    http://jumbofile.net/74qm859xnp5a

 -- -- -- --

 تحميل اللعبة
JumboFile - سريع ويدعم الاستكمال
 
 http://jumbofile.net/0pslf36sdlio
 
 اتمنى ان تحوز اللعبة على اعجابكم
*

----------

